

Cadillac To Build Stunning Volt-based Coupe - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8920/products/cadillac-to-build-stunning-volt-based-coupe

======
pasbesoin
How about building a minivan or something else that will actually sell en
masse?

And leave the "Zoot suite shoulders" off of it, while you're at it. (Regarding
the recent "brickification" of U.S. auto designs. Together with shrinking
windows, some of them look like rolling pill boxes.)

